# HO Scale Buildings and Scenery



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anybody know of any companies besides scalebuildings.com that produce race track related buildings, scenery, and the like in either kit form or pre-built? I'm not having much luck in this area.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> Does anybody know of any companies besides scalebuildings.com that produce race track related buildings, scenery, and the like in either kit form or pre-built? I'm not having much luck in this area.


Keep an eye out on Ebay....alot of the HO train kits and buildings can be used in a race setting......or easily converted. Alot of those kits go really cheap on Ebay...... if you don't mind being patient and waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> Does anybody know of any companies besides scalebuildings.com that produce race track related buildings, scenery, and the like in either kit form or pre-built? I'm not having much luck in this area.


Think the ones from scalebuildings.com look very simple. Why don`t you make your own out of styrene ?.

I only know some H0 track buildings from Faller Germany - good and detailed design. If you like this, at www.slotbox.de you can buy a cd with all the buildings from the60`s for printing on cardboard paper. The only AFX ones - PIT STOP,GrandStand etc. are only at ebay for very high level $ price.
The next and easy way is to modify some plastic models like gas station buildings to a race track pit stop ( there is a great one from the new faller collection ).
If needed I can place a pic. Some additional repair shop parts and that`s it.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

They do look very simple. That's why I was in search of alternatives. I just thought if there was something out there that looked great without modifying or short of building my own, I'd consider them. Why reinvent the wheel if you don't have to is my philosophy.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here are some:

http://www.mgsharp.com/Buildings_index.htm


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, I understand, you need it easy. So, you can check ebay.de for
Faller there are several great race track buildings for sale all the time
or take a look at www.slotbox.de, on the left navigation click on
Dekoration ,then click Kartonmodelle and at last on the ICON AMS Renngebäude.
You found the buildings you can make with the cd and cardboard paper. That`s 1:1 copies of the old 60`s plastic racetrack buildings.
I have several from the plastic ones but I don`t ship it overseas due to transport damage.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Here are some:
> 
> http://www.mgsharp.com/Buildings_index.htm



Hi Mike,
great link with cool buildings  :thumbsup:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the "City Classics" service station. A bit expensive, but a VERY nice little kit. It is SIMPLE to assemble...in less then an hour. It comes with some nice little bits too. Your choice of 2 different style signs, 2 styles of gas pumps, a soda machine and a "bagged Ice" freezer, fuel island, and oil can racks. You could convert the solid bay doors into working ones pretty easily. I got a detailing kit from Walthers that added a floor lift, counter with cash register, "Free Air" pump, engine hoist, mechanics creeper, big "Snap-On" style rolling tool chest, another ice machine, benches, fuel island canopy, more oil can racks and trash cans. There are 2 different kits available..vintage 40s/50s or modern, so that a personal prefference. The silly part is that the detail kit was more then the building! $20 for the details, $13 for the garage. You can find them at most good train hobby shops. I shop at one nearby and always find scenery/detail items to use with my slot cars....traffic cones, trash dumpsters, forklift, pallets, junk, sheds, houses and stores, telephone poles, and street lights. When I can get this all in one layout, it's gonna look cool as can be! Now to just buy a house with a big enough basement or spare room...thats the REAL trick!!!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Ok, I understand, you need it easy.


Sure I want it easy. Who doesn't?  I don't mind modifying or building my own but I would hate to spend time and energy into building something only to then discover something already on the market at a reasonable price that makes my homemade creation look pathetic.

Great looking stuff there too. Thanks for the links!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We always ahve some used ones in stock, just depends on what day you call as to what we have.........as of this post we have a couple of dozen different ones for sale. All vintage and slot related.

On a side note, this time of year is great for scenery stuff at the dollar store no less. Was just checking it out at Dollar Tree last night, and you can get shrubs, and trees that cost $6~~8 each at any hobby shop...you got it they were a BUCK for two!

I also saw a few resin houses that were good AFX scale, and tons of people, and accessories...did I mention they were all a BUCK?

Hope this helps,

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

SCJ said:


> We always ahve some used ones in stock, just depends on what day you call as to what we have.........as of this post we have a couple of dozen different ones for sale. All vintage and slot related.
> 
> On a side note, this time of year is great for scenery stuff at the dollar store no less. Was just checking it out at Dollar Tree last night, and you can get shrubs, and trees that cost $6~~8 each at any hobby shop...you got it they were a BUCK for two!
> 
> ...


Thanks SCJ! You guys are great help. :thumbsup: 

What dollar store YOU shoppin' at?!  We have a Family Dollar in our area along with Dollar General and I've never seen anything like that! Love to go into the stores you do!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ligier Runner said:


> Thanks SCJ! You guys are great help. :thumbsup:
> 
> What dollar store YOU shoppin' at?!  We have a Family Dollar in our area along with Dollar General and I've never seen anything like that! Love to go into the stores you do!


Happy to help, most people here are, but don't look in the toy section, look smack dab in the middle of the decorations and wrapping area.


Dollar Tree is the store name, ironically the same store that had all those JL push cars several years back....yep, for a dollar!

-------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Ahhhh. We do have a Dollar Tree store about twenty minutes from us if it's still in business. I went whizzing by it's location just yesterday.


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

I wonder who has the molds(if they still exist) for the old aurora grandstand, pit stop, etc.. Aurora reissued them several times before they went under, but I don't know if Monagram got them with the rest of Aurora molds. Model Motoring is making the curved bleachers, but I think that is from new tooling, and that only fits on 9" curves anyway.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't you wonder who has the molds to any and all of the old cars, buildings, etc. that used to be manufactured? I would think they're out there somewhere collecting dust.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the molds (dies actually) have long since been turned into scrap metal!

Like everything else, they have a life span with most having a copper or silicone bronze lined cavity that actually does the molding. They also weigh hundreds (if not more) of pounds so unless they were "new" at the time the plant closed, they were probably scraped when the new owners (Tomy) took over. With that said, Tomy did bother to ship a few over to China, as Tomy has reissued a few of the original Aurora bodies with the same imperfections, mold lines and/or pieces parts that Aurora's had on them!

*Monza -* In the last mold variation from Aurora, the car has blaz'in break parts (tail lights) molded in the back, Tomy doesn't make said chassis, so no reason to have these parts.
*T-bird -* Look close at the window posts, one is bigger then the other...same w/ Tomy.
*Greenwood Corvette -* Same Blaz'in Break parts as Monza.

We actually had a chance to buy one half of the die for the Baja Bronco several years ago at a car show in Pennsylvania for $200.00, but didn't! Kind of wish we had, but what was I going to do with a 400lb block of steal? On a side note, the die actually molded two front bumpers, role cages and two wings at the same time.

How does JL get their Aurora remake cars molded if the dies don't exist.....my guess is they send an original or two to China and say copy this!

Just my .02¢ worth!

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCJ said:


> How does JL get their Aurora remake cars molded if the dies don't exist.....my guess is they send an original or two to China and say copy this!
> 
> Just my .02¢ worth!
> 
> ...


I would guess you're right. The JL copies of the original Auroras aren't quite exact copies if you look close. Don't remember the specific differences off the top of my head, and I'm at work so I can't look, but the Firebird and the GTO come to mind... compare them side by side and you'll see...

--rick


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Didn't really have any bubble to burst but that's interesting info regardless. Kinda sad to think all those molds were destroyed but I guess that's the way it goes.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Was back at that Dollar Tree again today, and if anyone is looking for tree's, buildings, and people for HO/1:32 it's all half off now!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dangit, I went looking after you first posted that, and all the DTs around here were out of the trees...

--rick


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I listed a whole load of HO buildings cheap http://stores.ebay.com/MCD4x4s-Basement_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQdptZ0QQsclZallQQsojsZ0QQsotimedisplayZ2QQtZkm


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Dangit, I went looking after you first posted that, and all the DTs around here were out of the trees...
> 
> --rick


I can check them out for you this weekend. If they have some left, what type and how many are you looking for? What about hedge rows?

LMK

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Ligier Runner said:


> Does anybody know of any companies besides scalebuildings.com that produce race track related buildings, scenery, and the like in either kit form or pre-built? I'm not having much luck in this area.


I'm keeping my eyes open also, All I need is bleachers, for my 1/64th scale 1/4 mile dragstrip. I did the pit area, staging lanes, entire starting area, but no room for spectators to sit???? 1/64th scale bleachers? Someday I'll find them!


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

were do i look for bleachers? and how do i make crash gates around the track? i ilve in nyc any one have any tips were to go and how to get started on building a ho scale race track i would like to have some thing like datono i know that is kind of nuts to want but thats my wish. i would modfye it. and i all ready found what i can use for pit garage if anyone has any tips it welcomed


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

After doing exhausting Internet searching, I'm still coming up with bupkus except for vintage grandstands and buildings on epay at collector prices and scalebuildings.com. 

The market is devoid of anybody offering anything of worth in this area unless you're into 1/32. I've even resorted to looking for diecast "toy" buildings and what-not only to keep coming up with nothing.

It appears that it will truly be a matter of making my own when the time comes.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Toy park/Ligier

Think outside the box!

I don’t know your individual modeling back ground or skills, but if you can’t find the kit your looking for, scratch build it! Straight bleachers are a very simple scratch build ………..check your local hobby shop/lobby for the raw materials.

Below is a quick over view on how to…………

Evergreen plastic, makes the raw plastic materials you need, but this could be done out of thin card board as well if you so desired. What your looking for is approx. 1/8th to 3/16th inch wide straight strips (approx. 18” long) and the 4x6 flat sheet stock 1/16’ thick minimum. Lay a grid out on the flat sheet stock with each cell being the same width as your strips (see above). Then cut out a stair step like pattern relative to how many steps/seats your wanting. Once you’ve cut several of these “risers” (we suggest one on each end and every 6” ~ 8”) for support purposes. Then you start gluing the strips (see above) to each “riser” once complete, creating your very own straight “drag strip” style bleacher. They even make small tubing (wire reinforced) that you can glue to the edges/ends and create hand rail if you were so inclined.

Hope this helps,


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Appreciate the help SCJ.  

I've done quite a lot of modeling and customizing in my day with Nascar models but the biggest hangup for me in this quest was finding something already put together which would lighten the load on how much I have to do in getting my track completed. With a preschooler and another under the age of 1, my time is limited to what I can get done.

It doesn't bother me to scratchbuild something...I was just hoping I wouldn't have to. 

Cheers to all!

On another note, I've been looking for some buildings to use as garages much like you see at a Nascar venue but I'm not finding anything. I'm willing to get something and modify it but I'm not finding anything that seems to lend itself to modification short of a complete redesign. 

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ligier Runner said:


> On another note, I've been looking for some buildings to use as garages much like you see at a Nascar venue but I'm not finding anything. I'm willing to get something and modify it but I'm not finding anything that seems to lend itself to modification short of a complete redesign.
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions?


 
There are several makers of warehouse style buildings, which can be redisigned into sevral pit garages.....but the best I've seen is using that Evergreen sheet stock for brick, concete block or wood paneling and....yep, scratch building!


There is a vintage LeMans style pit from Faller, but these sell for $50 ~ 70 if you can find one, and looks nmore GT then NASCAR.



----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Buildings....*

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/ho_tech.html

Thay have a few plans for building bleachers. unfortunatly in Corel draw.. hey if anyone ever converts it to something that someone actually owns..lol.. send me a copy please? but it looks really good and he has some pretty nifty plans all layed out just follow the pattern stuff.. Should thank him someday.

Dave

Thanks VargoSpeedway!


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

I have saved that out as a PDF file. Is it okay to post it being that it came from another website? I hate to get reprimanded by one of the site administrators....

I guess if they don't want it on here, they'll take it off, right?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for helping with the PDF export. Anyone is welcome to the information on the site. That's what it's there for. (Man my site needs updating!) I converted those Corel files to GIF files but never updated the web page. I finally built one from my plans last year and it came out great. Here is the topic from my BBS if you want to build these. The GIF file links are at the bottom of the topic, but you can also use 69ED's PDF conversion. :thumbsup: 

"AFX Grandstand Clones"
http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=2614

Scott V.
Vargo Speedway - Chicago


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Scott V, Is Planetofspeed your web site? ;thumbsup:Great site, There are tons of posts that I still need to read. I signed on yesterday but with dialup it is kinda slow... One of these days I will get my laptop connected to the cable modem but right now it isn't. It also looks like you have lots of points of interest. Keep up the great work...


Jeff


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

alright thanks ill build one


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the thumbs up Jeff. I don't want to distract from Hank's efforts here, but yes Planet of Speed is my BBS and the site actually runs from 2 servers. It is a work in progress. (My slot car site was built on the Super Viper Systems server as they were a web client of mine years ago.) A lot of HO guys at the POS BBS. Traffic has slowed but the BBS has been around since about 1999. If you go to the different links at the top of the BBS, you'll get a huge slew of pictures, photo events and Racing News links. Membership is free and automatic. Members can upload their own photos to the User Galleries. However there is a problem with photo uploading at the Galleries right now but I hope to have that fixed soon. 

Any questions can be answered at [email protected]

-Scott


----------

